# .300 RUM 210 BERGER VLD



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

ANY LOADING INFO ON THE BERGER 210 GR. HUNTING VLD FOR .300 RUM ?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Have you tried contacting Berger? They have their own Lab and are in contact with 1000's of shooters and are very helpful with any questions.

Usually an Email will get you a fair amount of load Data.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Proprietary program called "Load from Disk" available for pc @ $59.95 is what we use for all our wildcats--great program..Google it and it will come up--10,000 different load combo's for every conceivable caliber/bullet/powder--all you have to know for an input is water capacity for your particular case...


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Like Davidb stated shoot Berger an email with the powder you plan on using or just an email in general what bullet and gun you will be shooting. They will usually respond within a week or so with some good data. that is what I did for my 264 mag with 140gr bergers.


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

i just bought some of the nosler custom loads with the 165 and 150 and 180 gr accubonds never shoot any of the bergers. i am going to piller post and bed my remington 700 and then start working up loads.


----------

